# Geeks,Help me to buy 5.1 speakers around 5k



## RohanAJoshi (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Geeks.
I m new here.
I Hope that u all help me.

I m going to buy 5.1 speakers for my pc.
I searched net and found 3 Models.

1. Creative Inspire T6200 : 7.5 watt satelites x 18 watt center x 22 watt woofer

2. Logitech X540 : 7.4 watt satelites x 15 watt center x 25 watt woofer

3. logitec Z506 : 8 watt satelites x 16 watt center x 27 watt woofer


I found these 3 models.
Can u sugguest me which will b best in quality and also prices ?

Also give any other option better than this.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi noob
Logitech z506 
Why? Higher wattage better bigger sound.


----------



## RohanAJoshi (Oct 31, 2010)

Means ?
I m nt geting u..
I knw that hi watt = bigger sound.
But i want to know which one give me best quality ?
My needs are listening music and watching movies.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 31, 2010)

Logitech is the best of the two brands you mentioned.


----------



## RohanAJoshi (Oct 31, 2010)

What about f & d f700 ?
its also looking good and with all features..
will this beat above all ?
cause it have higher watts than above..

Fenda Audio (India).... - Products Show


----------



## Gollum (Oct 31, 2010)

First of check if its wall mountable. If not, chuck it. Then check its s/n ratio should be high 100 or more. See if it has a remote or not. Check the length of the wires. Should be long enough for your room. Lastly, read the reviews.


----------



## RohanAJoshi (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanx bro, i will check that.

Does z506 hav wall mounts ?


----------



## adikumar2010 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi Rohan, I just want to know that have you bought any speakers yet?? coz i'm also planning to buy and my options are exactly same as yours


----------



## desiibond (Dec 3, 2010)

X-540, if I am right is not available anymore and is replaced by z-506. And Creative speakers are kind of dumb these days. low profile design and ordinary audio quality. 

I heard that Z-506's audio quality is very good and that it is better than X-540's. So, among the three that you mentioned, my pick is Z-506.


----------



## adikumar2010 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have decided to go for X540, can you tell me where will I be able to find X540 is Delhi, as you know that its out of production from around 2 months??
I tried 2-3 places but they didnt have it.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 3, 2010)

will two 2.1 speakers connected together can work perfect??


----------



## adikumar2010 (Dec 3, 2010)

yes if you have multi audio channel audio card


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 3, 2010)

den if person want ultimate bass.. they he shud prefer 2 x 2.1 speaker.. he can have 2 sub woofer.. overall exp will be gr8


----------



## tejaslok (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah, go for z506 as its the best one at that price range and also look out for "edifier" speakers they are available in india now :S
 i bought z506 2 months back for 5.1k and its not wall mountable  but i liked the design of the satellites   and it went kaput when i gave full 100 % bass which is at the back of sub and full volume and with SRS premium sound for "endhiran" video songs, but the overall effect is good i liked it and went to RMA and got a replacement it took around a week for it  (this speaker doesnt have remote)


----------



## adikumar2010 (Dec 4, 2010)

Z506 is also not having good reviews about its quality and it also cant handle deep bass, its subwoofer is also bit smaller, its not wall mountable, it has no remote control, bass control is back of subwoofer, I cant keep right front speaker on height as I has volume control and power button,tweeters are of no good give unnoticeable difference in sound quality,etc.
So u can seee that Z506 is not a fair deal.It has many disadvantages as u can read above.
X540 will be very difficult to find now anywhere,as its completely out of production in india.I have tried many shops,but still its not available anywhere.
I'll search for X540 for next 1 week,if then also its unavailable then I have to buy some other coz i cant manage anymore without speakers.
What should i buy then if I cant find X540,what can be my 2nd option then, I'm now disappointed with Z506 so suggest some other thats as good as X540?


----------



## RohanAJoshi (Feb 12, 2011)

OK guys..
finally i got Creative T6100 (76 WATT RMS).
And believe me, experience is mind blowing..
only problem is that its doesn't have remote for volume control.
.
I have asus m4a 785 motherboard along with AMD processor.
But the problem is right and left satellites not working, don't know why ?
i troubleshoot the problem. the problem is that socket of front right and left speaker on motherboard is not working perfectly. I attached same jack to other socket then its working fine as back speakers or LFE and sub woofer. But it cant access on green socket which is for left and right.
So what I need to do ? plz guide me what i need to do ?
.
another problem is 
volume control is on left satellite.
i can extend cables of all satellites every satellite excluding left satellite cause, 
because of volume control on left side, the satellite have different cable than other satellites.
So what I need to do for extending cables ?


----------

